# $1 US Dollar = 1 Canadian Dollar



## Taras (Sep 20, 2007)

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?...submit=Convert&

The US Dollar is in a nosedive and this may signal a rush to the exits for the greenback. I guess now that we can't sell houses to each other anymore, we have to looks for real work


----------



## mastertop101 (Sep 20, 2007)

Woah, finally


----------



## hankchill (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?...submit=Convert&
> 
> The US Dollar is in a nosedive and this may signal a rush to the exits for the greenback. I guess now that we can't sell houses to each other anymore, we have to looks for real work



Excellent, I shall now go shopping in the USA


----------



## Taras (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Woah, finally



I just took a VoIP class with an instructor from Calgary. He gets paid in USD. He wasn't to thrilled with recent developments.


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Woah, finally
> ...



this is terrible news for Canadians, our economy will suffer greatly


----------



## bobrules (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh wow will this mean price drop for Canadians?


----------



## marcel1281 (Sep 20, 2007)

in the medium run, it will probably be pretty bad. but, long-term, once the US market crashes and the world realizes that Canada still has tons of oil and lumber, and we get some Asian markets to buy into the country, everything will be right as rain!

...unless the US happens to "find" some WMD's in the oilsands....

we all know how that would turn out


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 20, 2007)

hay guise lets nuke canada so the dolar value goes up


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2007)

The pound is not doing bad either, glad I am travelling to the US (although I kind of wish I had gone and paid for my flights in USD).

Might even consider changing a chunk of cash for when it becomes a bit more sensible.

Edit. Conversion website:
http://fxtop.com/en/


----------



## hogg (Sep 20, 2007)

Save the America  Vote Ron Paul!!!
http://www.ronpaul2008.com/


----------



## bobrules (Sep 20, 2007)

U.S dollar keep on dropping. Coincidence?


----------



## Taras (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(marcel1281 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> in the medium run, it will probably be pretty bad. but, long-term, once the US market crashes and the world realizes that Canada still has tons of oil and lumber, and we get some Asian markets to buy into the country, everything will be right as rain!
> 
> ...unless the US happens to "find" some WMD's in the oilsands....
> 
> we all know how that would turn out



Good points. And there's any number of possibilities that we could speculate on. IMO the most probable possibilities:

A US economic crash will greatly affect every developed nation due to the amount of leverage built into global transactions. Look at how Asian and European overnight indices have followed the US markets recently. The ups and downs are almost lockstep. This is no accident.

The powers that be will push harder for a North American Union including Canada, USA & Mexico, eventually with a single currency and larger sucker... Uh I mean tax base.

When your average American can't get his cheap Wal-Mart goods and our imported underclass don't get their entitlement checks, there's going to be an awful lot of tension.


----------



## mastertop101 (Sep 20, 2007)

check the 5 years graph ; http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?...=CAD&amt=1&t=5y 
thats pretty incredible


----------



## titoboy666 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow that hasn't been seen for a very long time!


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 20, 2007)

Poor Canadians, you games cost more than they should, but still not as much as they do here mind you.


----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 20, 2007)

Woot woot being Canadian rules.


----------



## marcel1281 (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(titoboy666 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> wow that hasn't been seen for a very long time!



i think it was back in the 70's...

...yup, 31 years ago: 1976! what a time to be alive!

CTV news story of Loonie at parity


----------



## webjedi (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Woot woot being Canadian rules.



Darn it - now the Walmart across the border will be jammed full of those northern border types...


----------



## Alastair (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> The pound is not doing bad either, glad I am travelling to the US (although I kind of wish I had gone and paid for my flights in USD).



You are an American, aren't you?
"doing bad" and the quintessential and absolutely useless american "gone and" give you away.

Edit: Our dollar's doing well against the United States Sheqel as well: 1AUD=0.86 USS.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2007)

*points to the flag. While I am the offspring of various US types I grew up in Europe so I invite you to do whatever.
I am not quite sure what point you are attempting to get across though. I am happy as it means spending money for my holiday is not going to be horrendous as it has been.


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 20, 2007)

makes going to America for holidays/visits very affordable for us.  now only if this also helps products bought in Canada come down to same price as the same item found in USA.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 20, 2007)

HAHAHA!

Canada pwns.


----------



## Taras (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> Canada pwns.



Rather you win by default because we started sucking. And let us know if you want your Quebec and Winnipeg hockey franchises back


----------



## Alastair (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> I am not quite sure what point you are attempting to get across though.


No point. I was just wondering why a resident of the United Kingdom would speak in that manner.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 20, 2007)

Buying time! A few days ago 1 AUD = 0.82 US cents, so this must have been quite a change.
edit: missed out a word ._.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 20, 2007)

The Euro is currently 1Eur=1.4$US, which is great if you wanna go to the States and spend like crazy, but it won't do much good for European exports...
Perhaps it's time for a trip to the "old" US of A...


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 20, 2007)

Even though I'm Nigerian-Jamaican, I don't see why Canadians are rejoicing. The U.S. still owns your country in pretty much every way


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The pound is not doing bad either, glad I am travelling to the US (although I kind of wish I had gone and paid for my flights in USD).
> ...



And exactly why do you feel like being such a jackass? It's called colloquialism. No one needs to speak in "perfect" english on a GBA/DS homebrew forum, get off his back. It bothers me seeing people like you being assholes.


----------



## science (Sep 20, 2007)

Arrgh, this thread is going to turn into a flame war. 



QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Even though I'm Nigerian-Jamaican, I don't see why Canadians are rejoicing. The U.S. still owns your country in pretty much every way



Like, what does that have to do with the topic? This isn't an American only board, you're going to piss people off by saying that. Just because you live in America doesn't make it the world's greatest country. Ask any Non-American.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> hay guise lets nuke canada so the dolar value goes up




we should nuke your face, then it might become slightly appealing

SNAP


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> check the 5 years graph ; http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?...=CAD&amt=1&t=5y
> thats pretty incredible



that i amazing...


----------



## Taras (Sep 21, 2007)

A lot of people here are realizing the ramifcations of the $ drop on their vacation/holiday and purchasing power. That's great. It's important to understand that this is all happening because of inflation.

To put inflation in gaming terms, imagine that you had a Miyamoto-autographed copy of Zelda:LTTP. Cool, right?

Then imagine that for their own reasons, bankers/governments started dropping autographed LTTP cartridges from helicopters until everyone had one. What does that do to the external value of yours? It makes it worth approximately dick.

That happens with all paper currencies (with an asterisk). And unless your paycheck goes up inversely to the drop in value, which isn't happening, then your getting screwed. It so happens that the creation of money and credit (inflation/liquidity) is running overtime now to keep the stupid economic mistakes of our parents from completely falling apart and leaving us in a world of shit.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 21, 2007)

As of right now everything in Canada is overpriced but prices will never change to reflect their true value. One main reason, our dollar right now isn't stable. How long will this last? A few days, a week at most.

Many things are overpriced right now. Me and a friend were on the phone and discussed the price differences when compared to the greenback.

iPod classic 80/160GB - $30/$50 more
Ninty DS Lite - $20 more
Sony PS3 80GB - $60 more
Luxury Vehicles - $10 000-$30 000 more


It varies with the product but you can really see how much more we are paying at the moment. For little thing, we pay a little more but for big things, we pay a *lot* more.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 21, 2007)

wtf? $1 usd = 1 canadian bacon? lolz! i wish it was like that with australia. Its like 
$1 usd = 1.6 aud


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rather you win by default because we started sucking. And let us know if you want your Quebec and Winnipeg hockey franchises back



Nah you can keep Quebec.......you can take the province too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway IMHO I think the Canadians should resist the urge to buy across the border mainly because if we flood the border and buy buy buy we are only going to raise the US economy and plummet our dollar again.

Since our dollar is at an all time high we should start considering investing in our refining capabilities and stop being dependent on the US for this, Like it was said here before we are an oil rich country but our refining capabilities are not as strong as the Americans when we tap into our own resources then we will be on the road to economic independence


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 21, 2007)

booo!!!! now kicktrading will cost more now!


----------



## Taras (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Friction Baby @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Anyway IMHO I think the Canadians should resist the urge to buy across the border mainly because if we flood the border and buy buy buy we are only going to raise the US economy and plummet our dollar again.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about that. These aren't US-manufactured items we're talking about. And nothing short of a miracle will raise the US economy since we've offshored jobs, mass-imported unskilled laborers and employed more people in government than manufacturing.  The only thing that kept us going for the last four years was housing (sales, construction, lending) and that has gone tits-up.
> 
> ...



Good luck with that, Maynard.


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 21, 2007)

Bad for the economy, good for the spending consumer.

*goes online shopping*


----------



## Foie (Sep 21, 2007)

NOOOO!!!!

I remember the good 'ol days when $1 USD = $.65 CAD

Our economy is still going strong though.  There is just quite a bit of inflation.  And trust me, I have taken a college course in macro economics.  When the economy booms, inflation rises.  That is how it works.


----------



## Taras (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> When the economy booms, inflation rises.  That is how it works.



And please consult your textbook for the definition of Stagflation and let us know. Thanks.

Edit: Oh, and would you also be implying that the other very real phenomenon of hyperinflation = hyper economic growth?because that would be bullshit. But this is all indicitive of the bunk they teach these days.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 21, 2007)

Working in an electronics store, people always come up to me saying "How come this camera is so expensive, its like $100 cheaper in the US".  My response is simple, "Just buy it there".

Despite the dollar being equal, distributors (eg. Sony, Panasonic, Nintendo) do not want to adjust their pricings in the Canadian region.  I am speculating that these distributors are enjoying the increased profit margins without the need to lower prices.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sasuke_kun12 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> wtf? $1 usd = 1 canadian bacon? lolz! i wish it was like that with australia. Its like
> $1 usd = 1.6 aud



I'll see if I can hook us up with some more aeroplanes (for americans: "air"planes) to fly into some buildings. That was the best thing for the AUD in my lifetime. Went from 1AUD=0.52USD to 1AUD=.75USD in days! Good times and it still hasn't come down. Most Australians still assume that "2 aussie dollars equal 1 US dollar".


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 21, 2007)

oops! my bad i meant $1usd = 0.5 aud and fenders are so cheap in america


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, Canadian electronics are way overpriced.
We have to pay like $60 for an addition of French Manual that I cannot read.

But still, out tax rate is unbeatable. Even if retail price is dropped to match US$ price, we'd still end up paying more.

Sigh... Oh and to Americans who visit Canada, go buy your beer from a liquor store,  the most frequent response to "Do you sell beer?" in a grocery store would be "You from the States?"
I found that really funny. Maybe it's just me


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2007)

So, the dollar has dropped like a rock, eh? My local moneyz are worth 10% more dollars than a year ago    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Time to hit the online stores and buy two of everything before the dollar goes up again.


----------



## xflash (Sep 21, 2007)

the reason for this is probably usa's economics i mean they are currently the poorest country in the world with -$862,300,000,000.00 http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_cur_acc_bal-

and yes that is a minus






 and you canadians who keep complaining About the prices should try coming to norway overhere a new game costs about 108$ and a ipod classic 160gb costs 540$


----------



## MaHe (Sep 21, 2007)

Huh ... To think USD used to be worth as much as EUR is today ten years ago ...


----------



## Westside (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> the reason for this is probably usa's economics i mean they are currently the poorest country in the world with -$862,300,000,000.00 http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_cur_acc_bal-
> 
> and yes that is a minus
> 
> ...


Canada has one of the highest surpluses in the world.  However, how the hell did China THAT much in account book?  They have very low taxes.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> the reason for this is probably usa's economics i mean they are currently the poorest country in the world with -$862,300,000,000.00 http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_cur_acc_bal-
> 
> and yes that is a minus
> 
> ...


Venezuela beats you:
Wii games: 126 dollars
Nds games 120 dollars
Ipod classic 160gb: 900 dollars


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(TsukoyomiMoon @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > the reason for this is probably usa's economics i mean they are currently the poorest country in the world with -$862,300,000,000.00 http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_cur_acc_bal-
> ...




Thats when you got a real reason to pirate stuff


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TsukoyomiMoon @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> ...


Amen, just modded my wii.
And bought a very cheap imported Ipod


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not quite sure what point you are attempting to get across though.
> ...


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> ...



That's a non-harmful looking troll,  I guess you can feed it and train it.


----------



## kylertesch (Sep 21, 2007)

deathfisaro is right i would take him on adventures around the world with me and train him to ultimate form via the digimon training center  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i am sooo alone..... hahaha


----------

